# Realtek AC97 Treiber werden nicht richtig geladen.



## Danielku15 (16. April 2006)

Hallo.

Ich habe schon seit längerem ein Problem mit dem Audiotreiber Realtek AC97. Bei jedem Booten werden die Treiber nicht richtig geladen. Meldung im Gerätemanager dazu:



			
				Gerätemanager hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Gerätetreiber für diese Hardware kann nicht geladen werden. Der Treiber ist möglicherweise beschädigt oder nicht vorhanden. (Code 39)
> 
> Klicken Sie auf "Problembehandlung", um die Problembehandlung für dieses Gerät zu starten.



Wenn ich dieses Element deinstalliere und wieder nach Neuen suche wird der Treiber geladen und installiert. Sprich der Sound funktioniert wieder. An was kann das liegen dass diese Treiber nie richtig geladen werden? Das Problem ist schon öfters aufgetreten. Zuerst nach ca. 3-4 Monaten arbeiten mit dem PC. Ich dachte mir ich hätte wieder mal zu viel Datenmüll auf dem PC. Dann habe ich ihn neu aufgesetzt. Und ca. 3-4 Tage nach stabilem laufen trat das Problem wieder auf. 

Hier meine Daten:
Treiber : Realtek AC97 A3.86
OS: Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 (mit SP2)
Motherboard: MSI 645 Ultra ( MS-6547 Version 1.0 ) 
CPU: Intel Celeron mit 2600MHz

Wisst ihr wie ich das machen kann dass die Treiber richtig geladen werden. Neuinstallation hilft nichts.

gruß daniel


----------

